# Cook for the office



## Finney (Dec 17, 2007)

Did two top round 'roasts' for our company pot luck.  Used the Finney Method (Reverse Sear).  The rub is my own because the USPS didn't get my WolfeRub Bold here in time.
Also made 100 ABTs to take.

(cut me a break on the pics.... I haven't been here for a while)


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 18, 2007)

Man-o-man dude that looks fantastic! :P 
Wish I worked in yer office.  8)


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 18, 2007)

Will you be my friend? I want a friend like you!!!!


----------



## Griff (Dec 18, 2007)

Finney?? So, the rumors of your death are premature. Welcome back.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 18, 2007)

Good job lil' buddy!! Sorry the WRB didn't get to you in time, but I'm sure they were still really good without!!


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 18, 2007)

One hundred turds   
Nice cook.


----------



## Finney (Dec 18, 2007)

Reports of my demise have been greatly exaggerated.   _(damn that Cappy)_


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 18, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Reports of my demise have been greatly exaggerated.   _(damn that Cappy)_



He's hated you for years.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks great. Welcome to the forum   :roll:


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 18, 2007)

No avatar no Finney. 

Food looks great.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice job Finney.  Welcome back.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 18, 2007)

The real Finney never posted any pics...
At least thats what BTGG said  
Nice to see you back Finney


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 18, 2007)

Who is this NEW guy who doesn't know how to post pictures?






Welcome back Chris, we missed you! Nice looking pot luck!


----------



## john a (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks great, your co-workers must love you.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Looked great Chris 

You know as administrator of this site you have a job here too.
I suggest you get to it :?


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 19, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Who is this NEW guy who doesn't know how to post pictures



Now THAT'S funny!


----------

